# Help/Advice - thunderstorms



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello All,

Let me give you a little bit of background on my two dogs. Radar is a mix, 12 years old. He has always been afraid/anxious with loud noises and especially thunderstorms. But he managed through it with the help of Brutus, my 13 year old lab who died a year and a half ago. I could tell Radar was anxious during a storm then, but Brutus wasn’t and Radar would just go lay by Brutus and would be fine. He no longer has his old buddy and has gotten worse. Tanga is a rat terrier, 3 years old. Tanga was not afraid of storms until just recently. Tanga is a monkey see, monkey do dog and I believe he is now feeding off Radar’s anxiety/fear so he too is afraid of storms now. Neither of my dogs are crated anymore and both listen fairly well…normally.

They do sleep in our bedroom at night, but not in our bed, they have their own beds. My husband can not sleep with them in our bed and staying off furniture is a boundary we set with them at an early age (we have had them since they were under a year old). The past week we have had 3 thunderstorms at night which resulted in us, especially me, getting hardly any sleep and having to get up for work extremely tired. They will both jump on the bed and wake us. I will make them get down and get in their beds but it only lasts for a few minutes…even the sound of heavy rain or the light of lightning alone without the thunder seems to be setting them off now. When not jumping on the bed, they will pace around the room making all kinds of noise, they will cry a little, put their paws up on the bed and lick my face, they gravitate towards me when they are afraid. Although I feel terrible for them, I resist the urge and do not comfort them as I know this will only encourage their behavior. We thought about putting them in another room, but I think they will just cry louder, they are not used to being without us at night. We do want them with us at night, but not in our bed…during storms is the only time they do this.

Radar is the one who starts the behavior, and then Tanga follows suit….whatever Radar does, Tanga does. So how can I ease their anxiety/fear….if not only for myself but for them. I do worry that if there is a storm while I’m at work, they will be afraid and do something to hurt themselves, like try to go through a window or something. Of course they never have, but I do worry something will happen when I’m not there.

Help and Thanks in advance,

Sleepless in Michigan (lol)


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sorry to say I have no suggestions or help for you. I just wanted to reply to say I know how you feel! We have had many dogs of various breeds throughout the years, and for the most part, they have bee OK with storms, but there have been a few with varying degrees of being "anxious" about the storms. "Rosie", our Whippet was quite scared of the storms. One of our big dogs was also a little anxious but nothing terrible. Then we had "Molly", our Boston. She used to be fine with storms, and as she grew older I wondered if maybe she picked that bad habit up from "Brandi", my mom's dog. They were both the same age, only 4 days apart, and they did have occassion to spend 1-2 weeks at a time together over the years. Molly died last year at age 7. I wonder if she got that nervous energy from Brandi?? And I also wondered if both my Mom's dogs dogs got their nervous energy from her?? I owned their first little dog until she was 18 months of age. She was a little 3.5 lb LC Chihuahua, and she never had a problem with storms, Then after living with my Mom and Step-Dad, she developed this storm thing. Now with Brandi, their dog they got after the Chi died, she is also scared of storms. Now that Mom has passed away, Brandi is living with me, and she is terrified. She even starts her shaking and being glued to me before the storms or rain comes. Like your Terrier, she too is scared of just the sound of rain, not just the thunder and lightning. I have always wondered if playing those "sound" tapes/cds with the sounds of storms in it, would help to get them past it?? If you played it non-stop for a long time, maybe they would overcome it? Or, maybe they would know it is not the real deal. Sorry, as I said, I am not of any help, but just wanted to chime in and let you know I feel for you.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Apr 4, 2011)

This can be a sad and frustrating problem. Certainly there can be some behavioral work done to change the anxiety, but given the age of your pet, I wouldn't be optimistic.

There are many medications that can be used and the success rate is quite high, I would encourage you to ask your Vet. Sometimes these patients can have a disease that leads to this.

Sometimes owners will say that they 'don't want their dog drugged' to deal with this kind of problem. My reponse is 'wouldn't you give them medicine if they were in pain, had diabetes, or some other health problem? Well this is just a mental health problem and can be treated.'

Good luck.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2011)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> Sometimes owners will say that they 'don't want their dog drugged' to deal with this kind of problem. My reponse is 'wouldn't you give them medicine if they were in pain, had diabetes, or some other health problem? Well this is just a mental health problem and can be treated.'


I guess I have thought about it too, BUT, how long would it take for these drugs to kick in? If too long, chances are, the rain or storm may be passed by the time the drugs take effect?? I have something here that I once bought for a travel sick dog. It is a "natural" type pill. It is "Veterinarian's Best" brand "Relaxed Dog Travel Calm Formula", and is for anxiety due to travel, loud noises etc., but it says to give an hour before. So, what I am saying, is sometimes the storm or rain or whatever has passed already by the time it takes for it to start it's wonders???


----------



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2011)

I would administer a med if it would help quickly like Mona says. I wouldn't want to give it on a daily basis though when the help is only needed occasionally. I will ask my vet. I have thought about what Mona says as well, am I exhibiting some kind of anxiety to make them do this? But I'm sleeping so I don't think so...I probably do have anxiety after they wake me though because I know it's gonna be a rough night. When we are up during a storm, they are afraid and follow me around, but their anxiety is not as bad as at night while we are sleeping/trying to sleep. When we are up during a storm, I will try to play with them to get their mind off it...this works for the terrier, but not for the older mix.

It is frustrating, I feel bad that they are scared and stressed.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I wish there was a way I could help, my dog is the same way she gets so nervous and whines throughout the whole storm. I just have to call her up to sit with me and cuddle her and try my best to calm her nerves but I always feel so helpless


----------



## stormo41 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, I've seen a few products that claim to help dogs with fear of thunder storms. They are dog coats/ blankets. they might be worth cheecking out. There is one on www.thinkgeek.com and I believe they just put them on sale. I've been thinking about getting one for my mom's dog who is fearfull of thunder stroms.

I just found the link The Strom Defender.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2011)

stormo41 said:


> Hi, I've seen a few products that claim to help dogs with fear of thunder storms. They are dog coats/ blankets. they might be worth cheecking out. There is one on www.thinkgeek.com and I believe they just put them on sale. I've been thinking about getting one for my mom's dog who is fearfull of thunder stroms.
> 
> I just found the link The Strom Defender.



Thankyou, I may just buy one of these, the price is not bad at all.

Even if it doesn't work as claimed, you still have a lightweight coat that can be used for whenever.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 4, 2011)

Are dogs are all kenneled at night. This used to be a problem with us. If a storm came at night they would cry and whine in the kennel, even bark. I just ignored it and didnt go to them. IF they were out in the house they wouldnt do this, but they would shake like crazy. They no longer do this. They typically dont make a peep in the kennel and if they are out in the house and a storm comes they typically are snoring on the couch even if I am paceing out of fear.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Are dogs are all kenneled at night. This used to be a problem with us. If a storm came at night they would cry and whine in the kennel, even bark. I just ignored it and didnt go to them. IF they were out in the house they wouldnt do this, but they would shake like crazy. They no longer do this. They typically dont make a peep in the kennel and if they are out in the house and a storm comes they typically are snoring on the couch even if I am paceing out of fear.



I don't think my older dog would do well in a crate, he hasn't been in one in about 6 years, the younger one would be fine though, his crating just stopped a few months ago. When we are up I do ignore their behavior (other than playing with the terrier), I don't want to encourage the behavior.

You are lucky yours have worked through it, you definately did something right. I might buy that blanket in the previous post, I figure if it doesn't work I can still use it as a coat.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Apr 4, 2011)

Mona said:


> I guess I have thought about it too, BUT, how long would it take for these drugs to kick in? If too long, chances are, the rain or storm may be passed by the time the drugs take effect?? I have something here that I once bought for a travel sick dog. It is a "natural" type pill. It is "Veterinarian's Best" brand "Relaxed Dog Travel Calm Formula", and is for anxiety due to travel, loud noises etc., but it says to give an hour before. So, what I am saying, is sometimes the storm or rain or whatever has passed already by the time it takes for it to start it's wonders???


Some meds that we use do need to be given 30-60 mins prior, but that's not true for all meds and depending on this dog's problem, everyday meds may be the better choice.

Dr Taylor


----------



## susanne (Apr 4, 2011)

Our terrier, Hillary, was terrified of firewworks. We found that she did well with swaddling - just as you would do with a baby. Wrap them in a sheet, towel or blanket with their legs tight (yet comfortable) against their body.

Obviously this wouldn't work with your big dog, but you might try it with your terrier.

Your dogs might also have problems with air pressure during storms. My sister's newfie-mix wigged out at storms, jet airliners, power tools -- and this was his problem. Unfortunately, I don't recall how her vet treated it.

Meds are definitely better than what can happen to a panicked dog.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I am not much help. Here in dry Oklahoma we have to ask: what's a thunderstorm???

My rat terrier, Buddy, does not like anything loud, such as the woofer on the surround sound in movies with lots of blowing up. He heads for his comfort spot on the bed.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 4, 2011)

stormo41 said:


> Hi, I've seen a few products that claim to help dogs with fear of thunder storms. They are dog coats/ blankets. they might be worth cheecking out. There is one on www.thinkgeek.com and I believe they just put them on sale. I've been thinking about getting one for my mom's dog who is fearfull of thunder stroms.
> 
> I just found the link The Strom Defender.


Interesting....My Callie is terrified of thunderstorms. I know it has nothing to do with the "electrostatic charge" that this cape is purporting to alleviate, though. She's also terrified of gun shots and other very loud, sudden noises. I'd love to hear some testimonials from someone on here. But I'm very skeptical...


----------



## JennyB (Apr 5, 2011)

I really know where your coming from as my own dog has just started to become scared of the thunderstorms also and when he becomes worse I will not hesitate to drug him, because like doc Taylor said, it's better, you wouldn't hesitate to give your dogs something for pain! 

 

My sister, Judy had a husky mix dog Loba. She was always afraid of gun shots and as she got older she got worse with thunderstorms too. Judy tried everything and spent many nights up and down with Loba trying in vain to help her. Loba's most comfortable place was on the bathroom floor. She spoke to her vet about all the problems and he gave her a med which is like a human xanax and wow did that work. If they new a storm was coming they could give it to her early, but sometimes they had no time and still gave it to her and it worked wonders for Loba. She probably could have used the full time drugs as she was pretty spazzy 



 . Loba was not drugged so much that she couldn't stand up and walk around safely. There was no more whinning, scratching, howling and she didn't have that gazed look in her eyes. Judy was hesitant, but with the vet and her husband who is a medical doc talking and reasuring her, she finally decided to try it..and she said, my goodness why didn't I give Loba this sooner! It would have saved us both a lot of sleepless nights. So take it from my sister, give in and try the medicine. Call your vet and talk to him/her about it. 





 

Good Luck with your dogs!

Jenny


----------



## Sonya (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou all for your replies, I am going to talk with my vet about somekind of med. I may try that little coat thing too, it probably won't work but it's inexpensive and I can still use it as a lightweight coat when we go boating, etc.


----------



## stormo41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi again.

This is another coat for dogs that I was thinking of yesterday but I forgot what it was called. the thunder shirt claims that constant presure helps the dogs relax. This website has a number of pet and trainer as well as personal pet owner testimonials. and they are $36 online, I've seen this one for sale in a pet store in my town and I think it was in the $20-$30 range.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 5, 2011)

My GP mix was very afraid of thunder and fireworks. I went to my vet and they gave me meds to work with her with. It only took 2x's medicating her. She is fine now. I know a fearful dog can be and really is a big problem. I looked at that storm cape thingy. I wouldn't wast my money on one. Really in my opinion no dog coat is going to help when what they fear is the flash and the sound. I would see the vet and medicate them. As they stay calm through out a storm I think you will see less and less of a problem.

When I was a teenager living in Sacto., CA there was an ammunition train that blew up. We had bombs going off all day as the train burned. Our GSD went so crazy that she had to be sedated before she hurt someone. Don't disregard the meds. They are a very useful training aid in a stress situation.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 5, 2011)

My little TFT is afraid of thunderstorms, loud noises, etc. I use Bach Rescue Remedy a natural stress reliever he gets 1-2 dropperfuls before or during a storm (depends on if I'm home) and I do put some in the water if I know it's going to storm when I'm at work, and I also give him Mimulus on a daily basis (it helps timid dogs).

I do find that a pressure hold helps him, he will stress less, but I haven't tried any of the coats, etc for this purpose. I just hold him tight between my side and my arm (he's only 5 lbs).

We did have a large dog that got crazy around thunderstorms and we gave him medication from the vet. It did help, but had to be given before he got worked up about the storm.


----------



## Reble (Apr 5, 2011)

Benadryl for allergy's is quite effective when used in proper dosages.

I have to use it on my toy Shihtzu, she can hear a storm coming an hour or so before it gets here.

she pants, very nervous, constantly walking and whines..

I have found this works for her.

talk to your vet if your animal is on other medications. I have been doing this for years now.

Benadryl ::::

Stops itching

Controls vomiting

Good for motion sickness

*Can be used as a mild tranquilizer*

Good for snake bites

Useful for vaccination reactions

Good for bee stings and insect bites

and is safe for dogs and cats.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 5, 2011)

Reble, that's good to know.

We have one of our dogs who HATES thunder and the sound of gunshots..... She is a type of dog that needs a "den" and that is my closet. We sleeps in there and when there's a loud noise that's where she goes for safety.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2011)

My parents' bearded collies are frantic over thunderstorms (a/k/a The Thunder Monster). They've had two prescriptions from the vet, but don't think they've helped (xanax and valium, I think). They may not have given it early enough, or they may just want to think it doesn't work out of worry about giving drugs (I haven't seen them on the medicine myself).

I saw the link for the "Storm Defender Cape" here and just emailed that to Mom in case it could help Murphy and Riley. A friend was just telling me about something similiar, called a "Thundershirt" _(name cracks me up)_ -- http://www.inthecomp...ch=thundershirt .

Today, I actually may be going over to Mom & Dad's to "babysit" because they have to take their little dog to the vet's and we're worried there might be thunderstorms while they're gone. They live 50 miles from me, but I love my fur brothers and don't want my parents to worry. It is really something how frantic Murphy and Riley get, and I don't want my parents "racing" to get home worried about them.


----------

